# Lyft Snow Team Bonus or Text



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Has anyone ever received a Snow Team Text or Snow Bonus?
It's snowed several times in Pennsylvania this year and I have never seen a bonus!


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

No.

Its just more Lyft duplicity.
So many drivers do not want to drive in unsafe conditions.
So Lyft provides a snow bonus to get drivers to drive in unsafe conditions.
Then, Lyft, being Lyft, will find reasons not to pay you the bonus they promised.
All while claiming "safety" is their number one priority.

The repugnance of Lyft shines again.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Until Lyft suspends the $2500 deductible for The Snow Team™ members, the offer remains an insult to any intelligent person.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Until Lyft suspends the $2500 deductible for The Snow Team™ members, the offer remains an insult to any intelligent person.


Excellent point. Lyft send our driver group members the snow team requests all the time. The problem is that you cannot achieve the bonus (even if you wanted to !) because all of the request are coming from passengers in NW NJ who are 30 minutes away and who cannot get an Uber and live in snowed in locations. But, the $2,500 deductible is a huge obstacle to drivers wanting to drive Lyft during adverse weather and snowy conditions. The chances of an accident increase by multiples during these times and weather conditions.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Surprised they don't have the 90% acceptance requirement included.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I've got an XL 4x4 and have been driving in snow since I was 14 (Farm Boy)
I don't mind it.
It's THE OTHER GUY that scares me!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

ÜberKraut said:


> I've got an XL 4x4 and have been driving in snow since I was 14 (Farm Boy)
> I don't mind it.
> It's THE OTHER GUY that scares me!


I'm with you UberKraut I've basically lived in Minnesota my whole life and drive a Jeep. Snowstorms are great immigrants hate them and most Uber in small cars so they don't drive. Surges are nice! I always say I'm confident in my driving but can't trust anybody else.


----------

